# Swing Wing



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

I know this has be talked about and who can forget the u-tube vid however im wondering what is going on with the swing wing can you buy them? is there a web site? I would imagin that there are more people interested in this plow just wondering is anyone knows any more info on it.


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

8000.00 installed on your truck, if the price doesnt scare you i can give you a coupl people to talk to and see what happens. no dealers really


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

There are some guys here in Michigan that build them. I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Sorry my mistake...not guys, but guy. It is Jon Geer (member here). His has got to be about the number one design of them.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

I would call Ebling and son's. Thats where I got mine. I looked at the model that geer has, and decided on the ebling one for a few reasons... NUMBER 1. customer service. 616-532-8400, Talk to jim N. at ebling. 

Jon Geer actually gets his mount made at ebling!


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

ps, you can see pictures of mine if you follow the link in my signature!


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

ebling does make a good one and it will save you some money too. i make my own swing wings, and always have an extra sitting inside that is unused, back up or if some one wants it. 


just checked 6300 installed at ebling for roughly a 14' one.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

firstclasslawn;441992 said:


> ps, you can see pictures of mine if you follow the link in my signature!


is the video link working? i wasn't able to see it.


----------



## shesch (Nov 28, 2007)

HEY MIKEY..i am here


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Grn Mtn;442169 said:


> is the video link working? i wasn't able to see it.



thats it


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

These things aren't even close to the caliber of anything else. They enter a whole 'nother dimension in snow removal. I couldn't even IMAGINE having the power and ability to handle that much area that fast. 
One question I would love to know. When that blade is set down on the ground, is it exactly perpendicular to the ground? I noticed as you were pushing backward. and I know these have down pressure. Does this scrape just as clean backward as it does forward?


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Eblings blades have adjustable top bars. Once they are set, they are perpendicular as long as the ballast stays the same or close.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Wow, cool... So these work like turnbuckles or or slotted adjusters or something, so the pitch can be altered somewhat?


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Runner, check out this thread.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=49000&highlight=swingwing&page=5
Post 100 has a good picture of the adjustment. I think John Geer had his mount made there? If not it is very similar.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Ok, thanks. I saw that thread before, but I didn't notice the adjustments on the shafts before. I appreciate that. I'll tell you...If I was to outfit anew truck, and I was even conSIDering a rear plow, this no doubt would be the way I would go. In a way, you can't relly even compare this to a rear blade, because even though it is one, it is almost like a whole different piece of equipment. It has in a way, a whole different purpose.payup


----------



## Prime (Dec 3, 2007)

Two brothers in Grand Rapids, MI designed and manufacture the Swing Wing. Their names are John and Jerry Mast. They are expensive, but very nice. If you are interested, I can put you in contact with them.


Alec.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Prime;444595 said:


> Two brothers in Grand Rapids, MI designed and manufacture the Swing Wing. Their names are John and Jerry Mast. They are expensive, but very nice. If you are interested, I can put you in contact with them.
> 
> Alec.


Actually, Carl Mast designed and patented the SwingWing. John & Gerrald manufature and install. B&B Truck also manufactures the SwingWing under manufacturing rights given by Carl. John & Gerrald have no rights to the plow other than being family.

I have full rights to manufacture, sell, and install the SwingWing. I can put you in touch with the right person. I know it sounds all confusing, but PM me and I will send you in the right direction.

Jon


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

firstclasslawn;441991 said:


> I would call Ebling and son's. Thats where I got mine. I looked at the model that geer has, and decided on the ebling one for a few reasons... NUMBER 1. customer service. 616-532-8400, Talk to jim N. at ebling.
> 
> Jon Geer actually gets his mount made at ebling!


I never knew I had customer service issues??????

Though Jon is correct, I do have Jim manufacture my mount, the plow I manufacture. They both compliment each other.

Jon


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

Where is it jon?????

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...ingWing&FIELD1=&co1=AND&TERM2=&FIELD2=&d=PTXT


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

i guess i am interested in both plows. Im notgoing to do anything this year however i would be very interested in getting one for next year if you guys have numbers and names please PM them to me thanks for all your help and no the price dosnt scare me i have now problem spending money on quality equipment.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

Has anyone used ths Superplow 10 or 12 foot model? How does it extend? It is under $3000 and you can stack with it.


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

rico;460621 said:


> Has anyone used ths Superplow 10 or 12 foot model? How does it extend? It is under $3000 and you can stack with it.


I have not used a 10 or 12 ft model but they would work just fine, I am going to buy a 12ft for my next truck. They arent as wide to the contour to the ground better then a 16ft would. They extend using hydraulic cylinders attached to the front or back of the blade allowing the wings to swing out. They cost around $6000 or more.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

I meant Driveway Superplow, from above. It looks like the Swing Wing but is half the price.

http://www.superplow.com/pricing.php


----------



## troy28282 (Sep 26, 2002)

Oops, my bad.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Anybody ever put something like that on the FRONT of the truck? I hear the hottest ticket now are the extendable 8 to 10 foot plows from Western like their Wideout or the Blizzard 810 but how about anything bigger?


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

The Swing is absolutly the best design and rear backblade system I have ever used. I do several WalMart lots and used to have to drag the isle ways four times to get them clean with a standard hyd. backblade system. We would usually have two to three trucks working the front of the stores. With the Swing, I plow the whole front of the store with one truck and only use a loader to stack. This plow moves more snow that you can imagine. 

We have two Swings and have just ordered our third yesterday from John and Gerrald Mast. I was suprised to see this thread! We have used the standard 8' backblade for years and only now decided to open the checkbook for several of these but it's like buying three trucks. I am sure glad we did. If anyone has any questions, I would be happy to talk about it.  

Jim


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

Rico,
you can contact me anytime [email protected] or 888-839-7569 our "wings" are bolted on extensions.


----------



## midwestsnowguy (Sep 30, 2007)

Jim nice to see you alive, been quite from your end of town this year. 

Superplow doesnt even compare to what the swing wing is. 

Erik


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

If the superplow extensions are bolted on, how do you drive down the road to your next location with either the 10 or 12 foot contractors versions? I tought it is illegal to go more then 8.5 feet wide. Swing Wing can back to 8 feet, that makes it a huge advantage.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

The SwingWing is cool but the Ebling and Son's 16 foot rear plow is nothing short of extraordinary. Turns a pick up truck into an awesome piece of equipment. $7000.00 is NOTHING for that thing. I'd make that back in no time.


----------



## Snowshow (Nov 22, 2002)

Erik, how have you been. It's been a while for sure. Been quiet around here, trying to run a tight ship. The Swing technology is the best. The size of the mold boards are one thing, but look at the iron we are running on the back of our trucks. The arms and brackets are huge. Where else can you find a rear back blade that can pull up to 16' wide, retract to 8.5' and also push backwards. I push a lot backwards with my Swing. I don't think the superplow or any other can say that they can push backwards with full downpressure! 

So how is new f450 working out?


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

Uh, yes we can plow in reverse with full back pressure. Just an FYI...


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

NJ Plowman;462255 said:


> Anybody ever put something like that on the FRONT of the truck? I hear the hottest ticket now are the extendable 8 to 10 foot plows from Western like their Wideout or the Blizzard 810 but how about anything bigger?


NJ Plowman is thinking outside the box. Dude probably looks like this guy--->payup


----------



## ALM LLC (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm in the market looking for a couple used 16 ft Ebling or B&B Quick Hitch expandable swing wing rear snow plow with hitch and harness for a Ford Super Duty 1999 and 2005. If anyone has one available Email me what you have with pics and asking price.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

NJ Plowman;462255 said:


> Anybody ever put something like that on the FRONT of the truck? I hear the hottest ticket now are the extendable 8 to 10 foot plows from Western like their Wideout or the Blizzard 810 but how about anything bigger?


I was wondering the same thing, why can't it be put on the front where it can be seen better? I would be so worried about catching it on something as you pass. If these things are so great, why do all the trucks using them still have front plows?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Trucks pull better then they push. Still need to stack the piles with your front blade if your running a rear plow


----------

